# Oil and Acrylic Paintings of my Slippers



## Redtwist (Aug 23, 2021)

Finally had the chance this year to paint some of my slippers. Mostly studies in my sketchbook so far, but also a more finished oil painting of Paph. Stone Praetorian (stonei x glanduliferum) and a mixed media piece of Paph. Duke of Burgundy (JBurkhardt x Lady Isobel). It makes a nice change for me, from my usual bird and animal subjects. Hope to get the time to do more!
You can view all I've done so far on the orchid page of my website - Orchid Paintings | chrisjonesart
Chris (UK)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2021)

Love the luminosity of the oil paintings


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 23, 2021)

You're very talented. The only thing I have blooming right now that is similar to these is Paph. Iantha Stage.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Hien (Aug 24, 2021)

you are amazingly talented , I am awestruck


----------



## monocotman (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow those are amazing!
David


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 24, 2021)

Very nice work.; more lifelike than most.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 24, 2021)

WAUW! I'm prostrated - struck with awe...John Day of the 21st century!


----------



## emydura (Aug 24, 2021)

Absolutely wonderful. What a talent you have.


----------



## Redtwist (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you so much for all the kind comments. Any comparison to the great John Day is humbling praise indeed!
I hope in time to get enough orchid stuff together for an exhibition, maybe even a book, but time will tell. I’ll post more slipper paintings as I do them.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Aug 24, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 24, 2021)

Amazing work! You captured the essence of the flower!


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2021)

Wonderful paintings with such attention to detail. May I suggest some Phrag. portraits?


----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2021)

"prostated"!!!!???!!! - 

Fantastic renderings, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2022)

These are great botanical art! The pouch of the GN is outstanding. 

Do you do requests? PM me??


----------



## Redtwist (Nov 23, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> These are great botanical art! The pouch of the GN is outstanding.
> 
> Do you do requests? PM me??


Hi Dr. Leslie,
Thanks for your kind comments. Yes, I do commissions!
I don’t seem to be able to pm you (at least not from my phone). Please email me through my website and we can discuss.
Best regards
Chris 
www.chrisjonesart.com


----------



## Ray (Nov 24, 2022)

Chris, those are nothing short of spectacular.

I honestly thought one or two were photographs.


----------



## Redtwist (Nov 25, 2022)

Ray said:


> Chris, those are nothing short of spectacular.
> 
> I honestly thought one or two were photographs.


Many thanks Ray. I find slippers so inspiring to paint, and working with the plant in front of me really allows me to see every detail.
Chris


----------



## Russ1992 (Dec 7, 2022)

Phenomenal in every way


----------

